# (NC) MH Black Labrador Retriever Rambo Tri-factored EIC Clear OFA Excellent



## bobshep84 (Feb 10, 2016)

Codys Star Grade Rambo MH is in NC. He is tri-factored(capable of throwing black, chocolate, and yellow). He has his master hunter title and has an extreme amount of drive in which is easily trainable. He will improve most any bloodline.

Sire: 11 NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut a Lean Grade (not updated to NAFC on attached pedigree)
Dam: River-Run Midnight Star

*OFA Hips: *LR-196782E24M-VPI(Excellent)
*Eye CERF/CAER: *LR-367392(Clear)
*OFA Elbow: *LR-EL53883M24-VPI(Normal)
*AKC reg: *SR60848403
CNM : Clear
EIC: Clear

Please contact Bob at 7047982787 or [email protected]


----------

